# deleting applicatons ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am trying to delete a couple apps that I downloaded from the app store, but seem to be having trouble doing so. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have removed the apps from the app folder and placed them in trash and then tried to empty. 1 of 2 things  occurs it acts as if its emptying trash but the icons are still in the app folder or it says they can't be deleted and to check the info and make sure it's not locked  and/ or read only Ive followed those steps and it appears everything is ok.  I'm running lion and the apps are for FB and twitter if that helps


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I've run into this problem a couple of times using Snow Leopard (which I am still on.) I found that doing a restart after trying to empty the trash clears everything out. Hope it works for you.

All the best.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

So these are iphone/ipad apps?  And you want to delete them from your iTunes completely?  Or from your portable device?

Open iTunes.  Click on the "apps" under the Library button.  Right click the app you want to delete.  You will see the delete option there.  Manually removing it from your library folder, and putting it in trash wont delete it.

Also be sure to delete it off your portable devices so it does not sync back into iTunes.

If you have already tried this and still have problems, go into your app folder and right click the app from there.  Look for the "get info" option and select it.  Now you can see your permissions/privileges.  If it is locked you can change it by clicking the lock, entering your password and then change your options.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

And you might want to repair your permissions after all this.  Click on your harddrive icon, then click applications, then click utilities, then click disk utilities.  It will open a program so you can verify and repair disk permissions.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> So these are iphone/ipad apps? And you want to delete them from your iTunes completely? Or from your portable device?
> 
> Open iTunes. Click on the "apps" under the Library button. Right click the app you want to delete. You will see the delete option there. Manually removing it from your library folder, and putting it in trash wont delete it.
> 
> ...


no they are on my iMac. I've tried the suggestions and so far everything is still in my application folder I guess I'll just leave it not sure what else to do.Thx for the help


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Try this MistyD---

Force the Trash to empty using the Option key

This technique uses a hidden feature of Mac OS X to force the Trash to empty. Perform the following steps in the order specified:

    Press and hold the mouse button on the Trash icon in the Dock. The context menu for Trash will display.
    Press and hold the Option key.
    Select Empty Trash from the context menu for Trash.
    Release the Option key. 



All the best.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Eeyore Thx for the tip! the apps are still in my app folder I guess they are not supposed to be deleted. which I find odd for 2 social networking apps... oh well sigh I don't think they are taking up too much space. At this point its just frusterating because I have no clue as to why it won't work.  Thx again for trying to help its much appreciated!!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

As long as your permissions are read & write and the app is not in use, you should be able to delete it.  You could always post your question on the apple support forums or even an apple specific forum like macrumors.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> As long as your permissions are read & write and the app is not in use, you should be able to delete it. You could always post your question on the apple support forums or even an apple specific forum like macrumors.


I've changed permissions to read & write a few times and it always reverts back to read only. I may check macrumors if i can remember my login info lol


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

macrumors suggested manually deleting them thru finder and that has worked like a charm should anyone encounter this issue locate the files in finder and move to trash from there


----------

